# co2 question



## noob (Aug 17, 2005)

how importan is having co2 injection in you tank ?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

It isn't essential, but if you want to keep more demanding plant species, or want to have a truly densely planted tank, it will be necessary. If you have high intensity lighting like T5s, you'll need CO2 to prevent huge algae outbreaks. It's all about balance.

Check the KH of your water before considering CO2. If it's lower than 4, you'll cause a pH crash.

Plant species like amazon swords, java fern, anubias, crytps, vallis etc will all grow well enough with low to moderate lighting and no CO2.


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2005)

if i do get co2 tank like a big bottle that would be used for oxygen can i rig it up to more then 2 tank ?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

I suppose you could. I've never seen it done, but I guess it would be possible with the right equpiment.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

so if you have a medium amount of plants in your tnak with out CO2? you'll get alot of ALGAE?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> so if you have a medium amount of plants in your tnak with out CO2? you'll get alot of ALGAE?
> [snapback]1164694[/snapback]​


No. what I said was, too much lighting and no CO2 will give algae outbreaks. As will too much CO2 with lousy lights. You need to strike a good balance.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

if you have a plant tank do you still do the 50% water change a week?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

I do, although in my heavily planted tanks, the nitrates get used up by the plants. I add nitrates sometimes.

But there are a lot of dissolved solids other than nitrates that we don't test for, so you still need to do your regular water changes.


----------

